
London and Barcelona, mapped by sound (2016) - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2016/03/23/listen-up
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/FB0rA](http://archive.is/FB0rA)

------
capableweb
Annoying paywall and not even original source.
[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rsos.150...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rsos.150690)
is much better. Contains all the maps and way more information

------
baby
flagged due to paywall.

